# Antibacterial Soap - you decide.



## Relle (Dec 18, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfjxgAV8u-4


----------



## pamielynn (Dec 18, 2013)

I think antibacterial products are just another example of us - as a nation - trying to solve a problem and overcompensating to create even bigger problems. They certainly have their place, but it's not every 15 feet at the mall. People forget that our skin does an amazing job of protecting us. I love those news clips when they test the shopping carts and door handles for germs, but they never test the hands of the people who are opening the doors or pushing the carts to see if those germs actually pose a health risk.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 18, 2013)

Not only that you are eliminating bacteria that is necessary for lack of a better word to help our bodies fight bacteria and not make is so suseptible to them.  I truly wonder if those that overuse antibacterial products are compromising their immunity to some things. Just my thoughts anyways.


----------



## lsg (Dec 18, 2013)

I think for most people normal hygienic procedures are better than antibacterial soap. In health services, antibacterial soaps seem to be a requirement.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Dec 18, 2013)

Triclosan is in so many things...I remember reading about it being a contributing factor to so many of the super bugs years ago, as well as it being bad for anyone who lives with a well water system.  Bacteria is good folks.  

Now, I do a LOT of hand shaking in my job and teaching job searching skills with public computers, so I still use waterless hand sanitizer when I don't have access to good old soap and water...


----------



## Stinkydancer (Dec 18, 2013)

I think the government should stay out of it, honestly. In health care, it is a necessity and has been used since 1970. Our sanitizer also has alcohol and triclosan and now our gloves are coated in Triclosan. 

I use Dial Body Wash on my itchy back- nobody seems to know why the heck it is itchy- peri menopause possibly. It works for me and I make soap, but I haven't made a soap to combat it in 10 years so...anyway.

I think don't worry about it. We wouldn't be using it in health care at the scale we do if it was totally unsafe or telling people with dermatological issues to use anti bac soap that works especially for cystic acne. I would rather use Dial Soap than Accutane if I can help it.

There is good and bad in everything but lately it seems that everything is going to kill  you and that is just not the case. I work in health care and trust my doctors so use anti bac soap especially if you are a lotion maker.
My daughter is a Diabetic and always washes her hands in anti bac soap before poking her fingers as a pre caution so I'm not sure what to make of the studies that say it's the same as washing your hands with soap and water- I would tend to differ on that and so would every doc I know. I'm going with the educated guys over the government. :Kitten Love:


----------



## Stinkydancer (Dec 18, 2013)

lizflowers42 said:


> Triclosan is in so many things...I remember reading about it being a contributing factor to so many of the super bugs years ago, as well as it being bad for anyone who lives with a well water system.  Bacteria is good folks.
> 
> Now, I do a LOT of hand shaking in my job and teaching job searching skills with public computers, so I still use waterless hand sanitizer when I don't have access to good old soap and water...



No, Triclosan wasn't connected to super bugs. That was caused by doc's over prescribing antibiotics for conditions that we now know (thanks to our former health care system) don't need antibiotic treatment such as ear infections in people over 9 and sinus infections when caught early and treated by cleansing the sinus cavity. Minor bacterial infections in a non compromised immune system. There is a lot of untrue hype in the news.


----------



## Relle (Dec 19, 2013)

I was just watching the doctors program today( don't know how old the show is - we get things late here). They were saying that the worst place to pick up bugs from is the plane, especially the table top in front of you and the pocket with books as people put dirty tissues in there and dirty nappies and then the toilet door handle and also the toilets don't usually get cleaned between trips. They recommended cleaning the table top before using it as they found MRSA on it and it can stay active for 48 hrs. :shock:
I always carry my little alcohol sanitizer with me in my bag - whether it does anything I don't know but it makes me feel better knowing it's there to use.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 19, 2013)

Stinkydancer said:


> I think the government should stay out of it, honestly. In health care, it is a necessity and has been used since 1970. Our sanitizer also has alcohol and triclosan and now our gloves are coated in Triclosan.
> 
> I use Dial Body Wash on my itchy back- nobody seems to know why the heck it is itchy- peri menopause possibly. It works for me and I make soap, but I haven't made a soap to combat it in 10 years so...anyway.
> 
> ...



I think the point is not that anti-bac stuff is dangerous in itself - but over use of it reduces the bodies natural defenses.  Anti-bac isn't needed all of the time.  There are many instances where it is far and away the best option, but an every day hand wash for every day folks?  Nope - over kill. 

Before I was a gentleman (I was a mere cad!) I was living with a girl who would use bleach to clean everything all the time.  I was ill so often it was unreal.  When we broke up, I moved in to a house with dogs and a more normal amount of cleaning and I was hardly ever ill.  

Our bodies need a little bit of every day bacteria to actually get good and keeping us going.  Over use of anti-bac is reducing that ability and causing more infections.

In the UK at the moment, doctors tend to hand out anti-biotics like sweets (or candy, if you will) when just a little bed rest and fluids would take care of the infection over time.  Now the really bad infections are not hindered by the anti-biotics as there is too much widespread exposure to them.  

Anti-biotics and anti-bac products aren't the problem - over use of them are


----------



## lizflowers42 (Dec 19, 2013)

Stinkydancer said:


> No, Triclosan wasn't connected to super bugs. That was caused by doc's over prescribing antibiotics for conditions that we now know (thanks to our former health care system) don't need antibiotic treatment such as ear infections in people over 9 and sinus infections when caught early and treated by cleansing the sinus cavity. Minor bacterial infections in a non compromised immune system. There is a lot of untrue hype in the news.



I'm not arguing the use of it in the healthcare system.  I just feel that it is in way too many day to day products, and it has a larger impact on the earth as a whole, since they are washed down the drain and enter into the water supply.


----------



## nebetmiw (Dec 19, 2013)

If you ask a doctor. they will tell you that plain soap kill 99% of most bacteria.  So anti- bacterial soap is just hype.


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 19, 2013)

Honestly, I think antibacterial soap is a bunch of hooey. I'll use hand sanitizer if no soap and water is near and I'm really gross but for the most part, I like my bacteria.
I have a pretty good immune system and see no reason to throw it out of balance. My daughter rarely got antibiotic growing up, only if she was truly ill. My stepdaughter on the other hand took boatloads of antibiotic every year and now she has a weak immune system. Every bug that goes around she catches and gets very, very sick.


----------



## Stinkydancer (Dec 20, 2013)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> I think the point is not that anti-bac stuff is dangerous in itself - but over use of it reduces the bodies natural defenses.  Anti-bac isn't needed all of the time.  There are many instances where it is far and away the best option, but an every day hand wash for every day folks?  Nope - over kill.
> 
> Before I was a gentleman (I was a mere cad!) I was living with a girl who would use bleach to clean everything all the time.  I was ill so often it was unreal.  When we broke up, I moved in to a house with dogs and a more normal amount of cleaning and I was hardly ever ill.
> 
> ...



But it is someone's choice to use them. My doctors rarely prescribe antibiotics anymore unless cases are extreme which is good I think.


----------



## Stinkydancer (Dec 20, 2013)

nebetmiw said:


> If you ask a doctor. they will tell you that plain soap kill 99% of most bacteria.  So anti- bacterial soap is just hype.



Not really. My daughter has a compromised immune system since she is a Type 1 Diabetic. Her healing process is slow and she has an insulin pump. We wash her sites with anti bac soap and they heal faster and we haven't had any infections since we started using it, before we had a few. 
It all depends on the usage.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 20, 2013)

Stinkydancer said:


> But it is someone's choice to use them. My doctors rarely prescribe antibiotics anymore unless cases are extreme which is good I think.



I'm sorry, but the vast majority of people will do what the doctor orders.  Now that people are hearing more about over use of anti-biotics, maybe not so much.  But it's already too late.  People didn't know it would cause issues and, because the professionals were giving them as a treatment, they took them.

It's very good that your doctor is more careful with it these days.  Not sure if all are, though.


----------



## praecordia (Dec 20, 2013)

Raw honey, tea tree oil, even olive oil are all natural antiseptics. I don't use anti bacterial soap it dries out my skin. I do also think its being over used. That people are scared if they don't use it they will catch everything which is
not true. It seemed like a good idea at the time but we just used it to excess that its not a good idea anymore. It makes sense for hospitals and stuff, there are cases when it should be used but for your home every day, probably not.


----------



## Ruthie (Dec 23, 2013)

Praecordia, you are right on!  Seems whatever we do that may be good in some situations, without thinking for ourselves we do in other situations and that leads to the problems.  And I mean "we" as modern society in general.

I got antibacterial soap as a gift from a student and now have to figure out what to do with it.  I'm not using it but can't bring myself to throw it away.  I use anti-microbial soap at school because that is what is available.  But I won't use it at home.


----------



## praecordia (Dec 23, 2013)

Leave it for school then. Or give it away. Or put it in the bathroom at school, someone will use
It that way its not a waste.


----------

